# Considering a Buckmark...



## Robert_G (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and this is my first post. I am also new to the rim fire world as well.
I'm considering the purchase of a Buckmark URX Lite, with the alloy sleeved barrel, from a private party. Along with the pistol he is selling a CVLife red and green dot , reflex sight with a Tactical Solutions rail scope mount. He is selling as a package.
I don't know anything about the alloy sleeved barrel other that it is very light in comparison to the steel barrel. I'd just like to know if there are any inherent drawbacks to this type of barrel over steel?
I found that the safety selector on the URX Lite pistol I handled was very stiff in comparison to other models that I handled. I'm wondering if this is inherent to the URX Lite model? I'd like to think that it would loosen up over time. 
The URX Lite is a fine looking pistol and is comfortable in my hands. However, I do like the UDX grip a little more. At the moment, I'm on the fence between the URX Lite and the heavier UDX model.

Regarding the Reflex sight; CVLife is on the low end of the price range. Does anyone have experience with CVlife products?

Thank you for reading and any response is appreciated.


----------

